# led light's



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

any body know of a source for misc .led light assemblys ,to perform different function's and different sizes ?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't really know what your looking for, but these are a few good sites:

AWDirect.com
lshlights.net
Galls.com
www.chiefsupply.com/Vehicle_Warning_Lights


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're looking for LEDs for running and functional lights and such, see www.pmlights.com, its Peterson Manufacturing. They have awesome stuff.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

TMI Technology has been very good for me, very bright, worth the $$$


Also Vehiclelight.com has allot of LED lights

One more www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*light at the end of the tunnel*

thank's guy's i will give all these guy's a look see ,


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm a cheap bassasstard, so I buy used equipment mostly. Hey, if it saves a buck, I'm happy. www.lightbars.net has killer deals !!!!!!! They have alot more then just lightbars.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Have these for you..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52229


----------

